# .5mm long, squiggly, white, hair-like creature??



## flyfishfan1966 (Jan 21, 2014)

My Satanoperca Jurupari recently had babies and I have been shutting filter and power head to squirt fry food to them. 
As I watch I see several of the above?
What the heck is it?
Leave em, kill em, filter em ??

Thanks


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

Planaria ?


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

If so , reduce feeding and they will disappear


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sounds like it could be nematodes. Any worms attaching to your fish?


----------



## flyfishfan1966 (Jan 21, 2014)

No


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

X2 on nematodes. They are feeding on any excess food, but they are harmless.


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

any chance you can post a picture of the creatures?
are they free swimming in the tank, or do you spot them crawling on the décor, glass etc?


----------



## flyfishfan1966 (Jan 21, 2014)

Gonna be a tough pic to take
They are free swimming
They are close to top of tank
They literally look like a tiny piece of hair


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

the two other posters are most likely right so, the planaria would be seen on the glass and decor


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I get nematodes if I don't vac the substrate enough, but they are harmless.


----------

